# Hyjak Goldens in New Lowell Ont



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I've attached a link to a previous thread on this breeder. I googled them and found them selling puppies on kijiji which isn't generally a place that reputable breeders sell puppies, they made no mention of health clearances on the parents of the litter. I hope you will take a look at the stickies at the top of the 'finding a breeder' board and read up on health clearances (hips, elbows, eyes done every year and heart cleared by a cardiologist). This will help you make sure that you aren't taken advantage of by someone cutting corners and not getting health clearances at a minimum. www.grca.org and Health Concerns | Golden Retriever Club of Canada are great places to help with your research. Take your time and don't rush into a puppy without educating yourself.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...hyjak-farms-new-lowell-ontario-allergies.html


----------



## sandyharv (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks....I will check all the info out that you said


----------



## NADG (Feb 10, 2016)

sandyharv said:


> We are looking at getting a pup from Hyjak Goldens in New Lowell Ont. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with pups from them. We are looking for a furry family member and not one to breed. Any help or advice would be great. Thanks


 Hi there - I am thinking of getting a pup from them too. Tell me about your experience are you happy with the dog?


----------



## HudsonD (Jun 23, 2016)

We bought a golden puppy from them 3 years ago - We were given health clearances from them and offered to purchase registration papers, which we declined as we simply wanted a family pet. We have had a great experience with them and with our dog. He has an allergy or sensitivity to gluten which was contributing to some skin issues, however, once we changed his diet, all of his skin issues have cleared up (according to our vet as well, skin conditions are pretty common in goldens). I have called the breeder a few times over the three years we have had this dog with questions and she always takes the time to answer everything. 

We bought our previous golden from another breeder, and he was just as great - and again we had all the health guarantees, etc. and he died very suddenly at the age of 8 of an aneurysm. 

I think it's important to do your research and ensure your pup is coming from a reputable breeder, but just keep in mind, there is really no guarantee - Just make sure the dogs are well taken care of and healthy


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

A reputable breeder doesn't "sell" you the registration papers. That's against Canadian Kennel Club rules. Breeders are REQUIRED to provide the puppy's registration. If the puppy is meant as a pet and not to be bred, then you will get a "non-breeding" certificate.

Quote from the CKC Code of Practice - "All litters and all dogs in each litter shall be registered with the CKC.Litter registrations shall be forwarded to CKC as soon as is reasonably possible after the birth of the dogs.Upon the sale of each dog from any litter, breeders shall transfer ownership and register each dog in the name of the purchaser in accordance with stated requirements."

Also - "Dogs must never be sold on a “with or without papers” basis. As noted in Section III. (b) above, all dogs must be registered with CKC.
In accordance with The By-laws, the breeder is responsible for the submission of and payment for all registration applications.Such costs may be included in the price of the dog.Under no circumstances shall the buyer be asked to submit or pay for any applications to register or transfer the ownership of a dog."


I would be wary of that person for that reason. That says "profit-based" to me.

If it's a registration body (in North America) other than the Canadian Kennel Club or the American Kennel Club it doesn't count in my opinion.


----------



## Tessa23 (Jul 6, 2017)

Do Not Buy Your Golden Retriever from Laura Maher!!

Her dogs have never been checked for hip dysplasia or anything really!! They do not care about your dogs well being!! 
Here is my story! 

I met with laura before buying and she was nice very polite and seemed to care, she talked about her happy loving dogs and horses, everything seemed great so we decided to go for it! We purchased a male pup from the litter of (dad) Chief and (mom) Flourette. Kylo came home July 29th and he was the perfect pup! We followed all the rules laura had left us with, he ate multimenu food didn't do stairs or slip on slippery floors, at 10 months old kylo and I were outside and he started holding his left hind led up, we rushed him to the vet where he was inspected and xrays were done.... showing us kylo had luxating patella in both of his knees and slight hip dysplasia on one side. Surgery was going to be a big part of his future.
Once kylo turned one we could then start surgeries to correct his knee. I had a very hard time getting a hold of laura but when I eventually did she informed me, that where is nothing she will do for me unless I put kylo down! Which is definitely not an option! She also informed me she has never gotten her dogs certified for clean health records! And refused to send me any previous health records she has for kylos parents! 
Let me tell you one thing, hip dysplasia IS hereditary so either Chief, Flourette or even both parents carry the gene!
Laura will not care or show an ounce of sympathy for what you and your pup need to go thru if they wind up with hip dysplasia or luxating patella or anything else for that matter, she got her money why would she care, so please if you have a heart, save yourself the heartache and don't buy from them, it is so hard to see your loving family member have to go thru all this


----------



## hopefinds (Mar 26, 2018)

So very sorry your pup had to go through this. This thread is very helpful. We lost our Cody in February 2018 and we were considering one of her pups. We tried to connect with her to go and see her Kennels but she keeps making excuses. My husband went on line and found that 
Many people are complaining about skin issues. We had dealt with skin issues so this is a red flag to us. 
I know her price is good but checking into her dogs not being pedigree is another. 
We are getting our puppy from a CKC registered kennel near her but they have provided me pedigrees back 6 generations. Plus testing results.
On both mother and father.


----------



## Jayce Damien Sixx (Feb 24, 2019)

*Avoid Laura in New Lowel for Puppies*

I was tempted on one of her pups as well. When I asked for health clearances she says she don't do them and its a waste of time. She said its pointless and basically, it doesn't matter if the parent dogs are cleared, you get what you get. She says with dogs that are cleared you can still get a pup that has problems (which is true) I said, yes HOWEVER if the parent dogs were cleared then the chances of the pups getting hip dysplasia or heart problems etc etc is LOWER. She pretty well dismissed my point and said it don't matter. In her opinion all this genetic testing and science behind genetics in dogs is false. PLEASE PLEASE if you love dogs as much as I do, do NOT support this type of breeding!!!!! It is wrong! It is unethical! Take the time and find one from a reputable breeder! DO RESEARCH!! She is a backyard breeder. She has no idea what she is doing!!

Do yourself and the dogs a favour, KEEP LOOKING.

A good breeder will do everything possible to produce healthy pups, a good breeder will ask you many questions about YOU and your lifestyle to ensure their pups are going to a good home.

Also never buy from a pet store.... most animals from pet stores come from puppy mills


----------



## Nanook (Aug 31, 2019)

A friend have mine had 3 registered mini schnauzers and all gone before 10 years. 2 males went diabetic (which follows breed lines by the way and not reported in the blood lines), went blind and they did everything to help dogs. Both gone at or near 10 years. The breeding female they housed for the breeder also gone by 9, so you say breeders will be able to get rid of this in their lines, I say bull. It is food that is killing humans and our pets and no amount of papers will change that until our food is cleaned up, dog meal gets what is not good for humans. You think raw is better? That is still meat not for humans and even if it is classified as human quality it is still full of anti-biotics, etc. So yes a good breeder can help lessen these problems, the paper is not much better than toilet these days. My Golden went down just after 10 yrs full of cancer, papers or not he was a wonderful family member. I know ppl very well that lost their pups and they feed some brand of meal I did, we are not purchasing that brand ever again, even though the ingrediencies looked better than a lot of other foods on market


----------



## Trixie6537 (Oct 19, 2019)

I am so sorry to see this. I wish we had looked for reviews.... our Charlie, 10 months old, from Laura, has been diagnosed with severe hip dyplasia and I am just sick to my stomach about it. We are consulting an orthopaedic surgeon in 2 weeks. I am so disappointed, and sad for Charlie. I trusted my partner, who has had Golden’s before this one, to know what he was doing. Now I am better informed. Not blaming him! But just sickened by this.... unfair to the consumer, but 100 times more unfair to the poor animal.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I 'm very sorry your family and Charlie have to go through all this. Thanks for posting the warning for others. So much physical and emotional pain could be eliminated if breeders would follow the GRCA Code of Ethics.


----------



## Jayce Damien Sixx (Feb 24, 2019)

Laura from New Lowel is an irresponsible breeder. She does no checks and her dogs are NOT cleared. She does not provide quality goldens. Her ethics in breeding are terrible! She believes clearing dogs is pointless and genetics in producing quality pups is a waste of time. You get what you get is what she told me and no amount of clearing dogs for breeding or genetics will do any good. I talked to her for half an hour on the phone and decided to AVOID her completely. I went to a reputable breeder for my Golden. Average goldens are around 1800-2500 for one that IS cleared etc. If someone is charging 1000 bucks for a pup then u need to ask urself why so cheap. It's because she is just after money. Why pay 2000 somewhere else when u can buy one of hers for a thousand, is what she is thinking. DONT!! She is just a backyard breeder and does absolutely NOTHING to improve the breed. Goldens once had an average life span of 13 years, now their average life span is 10 and I'm sure Laura's are less and their life span is reducing because of breeders like Laura. PLEASE do not buy from her. Bad breeder and bad ethics in breeding. DO RESEARCH before u buy ANY pup!


----------



## Charlito (Nov 28, 2019)

Our 5 month old Golden also has severe hip dysplasia. His R hip did not even attach to his hip socket at all and moves in and out of joint every time he walks. We bought from the same breeder. It is heartbreaking to see a young pup barely able to tolerate 15 minute walks or run or struggle to get off the floor. In addition, our pup has suffers with allergies and chronic ear infections. He has since we brought him home. We have tried a limited ingredient salmon diet as recommended by our vet but he still scratches to the point he has open sores. He is the most loving, wonderful dog and we will do all we can to give him the best quality of life he can have but it is horrible how much pain and mobility limitations he has at just 5 month old.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Charlito said:


> Our 5 month old Golden also has severe hip dysplasia. His R hip did not even attach to his hip socket at all and moves in and out of joint every time he walks. We bought from the same breeder. It is heartbreaking to see a young pup barely able to tolerate 15 minute walks or run or struggle to get off the floor. In addition, our pup has suffers with allergies and chronic ear infections. He has since we brought him home. We have tried a limited ingredient salmon diet as recommended by our vet but he still scratches to the point he has open sores. He is the most loving, wonderful dog and we will do all we can to give him the best quality of life he can have but it is horrible how much pain and mobility limitations he has at just 5 month old.


I’m so saddened to hear your story. Did you register him? If you did, GREAT! Someone here can help you put him on K9Data. If you haven’t sent in his AKC registration I would suggest you do so. If you get his OFA hip results done, you can put them on the database so that it is public information that this breeder is producing severely dysplastic dogs. If you need help feel free to PM me.


----------



## Charlito (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank-you. I didn't know about k9 data but will enter my Golden on there once I find out about his OFA hip results. My vet asked me this week about where we got our pup. It turns out she has also been looking after another Golden for a while now who was diagnosed a few months later than ours but who has the "same horrific hips and skin." I was not surprised after seeing the posts on this forum when she told me that they are from the same breeder, just sad. We contacted the breeder (Laura Maher) after we received our pup's diagnosis and has not responded at all to our messages. Obviously it is only about the money and she cares nothing about the dogs.

We did not get papers for our pup. At the time, it did not seem important. Their Goldens were lovely dogs with great temperaments and were well looked after. We were also heartbroken after having just lost our 12 year old Golden and were making a decision from grief rather than doing the proper research and asking the right questions. In the future, we plan to adopt our next dog but will share our experiences with anyone thinking of getting a dog about the importance of using a reputable breeder. I will also warn anyone I know not to buy a Golden from Hyjak farms.


----------



## Trixie6537 (Oct 19, 2019)

Trixie6537 said:


> I am so sorry to see this. I wish we had looked for reviews.... our Charlie, 10 months old, from Laura, has been diagnosed with severe hip dyplasia and I am just sick to my stomach about it. We are consulting an orthopaedic surgeon in 2 weeks. I am so disappointed, and sad for Charlie. I trusted my partner, who has had Golden’s before this one, to know what he was doing. Now I am better informed. Not blaming him! But just sickened by this.... unfair to the consumer, but 100 times more unfair to the poor animal.


So, an update on Charlie. Maybe this information will be helpful for others. We did contact Laura and we received a refund minus the deposit, or the option of returning the dog for another one. Obviously we were already in love with our Charlie. The report from the orthopaedic surgeon was that surgery could’ve occurred early on at 3 months, but at this point, we are to concentrate on diet, moderate exercise and pain meds. He does not appear to be in obvious pain at this point except when being examined by a vet and the back legs are articulated. And, when doing a sideways torque, his legs will go out from under him. Down the road when his pain becomes unmanageable it is possible to do a femoral excision whereby the top of the femur is lopped off. The dog will have no more pain but he will have a gimpy gait. A hip replacement down the road would involve both hips, cost upwards of $5000, and we will not be doing that. That is, $5000 per hip. 
Laura was kept abreast of all these developments and reports, at her request. She had not had trouble with the rest of the litter. Charlie was by far the largest of the litter. He is a lean active dog at 83 pounds. Her explanations about genetics and so on were murky. I was given to understand that it is very hard to track the hip dysplasia component. I will certainly do more research for our next pup. 
Charlie no longer has a limp and this is due to material between the femur and hip bone hardening but he is arthritic according to the surgeon. He is 1 year old. Thank you for this forum. It is very helpful.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did you ever put him on k9data? 
'Charlie' is too common a name to try to figure out which is his pedigree.


----------



## Jaybee1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Has anyone purchased a dog recently? It appears health testing results are on OFA


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Jaybee1 said:


> Has anyone purchased a dog recently? It appears health testing results are on OFA


I couldn't find a website for this breeder, so I took a look on OFA for any dog with a "Hyjack" preface and of the 4-5 dogs that came up, none had complete, adequate clearances. Most looked to have hip and elbow clearances, but all the heart clearances were inadequate (done by a practitioner or specialist instead of a cardiologist). If you have the registered names or numbers of the proposed parents of a litter, we can help you verify that any claims of clearances are correct...


----------



## Jaybee1 (Jan 10, 2022)

The dam is Hyjak Bruce’s Ariel and the sire is Downtoearth’s Lorlin Bobby


----------



## Jaybee1 (Jan 10, 2022)

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search




https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks! 

*Ariel's* OFA link is actually: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO
Hips, elbows and eyes all look OK, but her heart is deficient (at least per GRCA and OFA guidelines) since it was done by a practitioner and not a cardiologist. 
Her sire had his clearances, but there is _nothing _in OFA for her dam.
Clearances for the grandparents (or further back) are spotty at best

*Bobby's* OFA link is: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO
Hips and elbows are there. Eyes are out of date (but it's possible they were done and not yet sent in). Heart clearance is insufficient (practitioner).
Sire and dam had their clearances. Grandparents are spotty.

It looks like this breeder is doing a bit better with the clearances than she was a few years ago, at least on these dogs, but she is not yet compliant with the GRCA/OFA guidelines (and there are holes in the grandparents' etc clearances, which will increase your risk).


----------



## Jaybee1 (Jan 10, 2022)

pawsnpaca said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *Ariel's* OFA link is actually: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO
> Hips, elbows and eyes all look OK, but her heart is deficient (at least per GRCA and OFA guidelines) since it was done by a practitioner and not a cardiologist.
> ...


I realized that things weren’t perfect; however, all of these complaints were so different in terms of zero testing, etc. and I am one to applaud somebody changing at least. Unfortunately my search has been extremely unsuccessful in terms of reputable breeders. None are even accepting any more people on their wait list or even responding to messages. These parents having some OFA results are actually the most promising I’ve seen, sadly.


----------



## FerrisBueller (9 mo ago)

Jaybee1 said:


> Has anyone purchased a dog recently? It appears health testing results are on OFA


Hi, I just met someone with two pups from Hyjak and I’m really interested in other recent reviews. I can’t seem to find a website, how did you connect with them?


----------

